# The Current Situation in Iraq and Afghanistan



## MedCorps (16 Nov 2006)

Hello... 

Here is a link to the CIA.  It contains testimony (15 Nov 06) from Gen Hayden the CIA Director speaking before the US Senate Armed Services Committee on the current Situation in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Good short read. 

https://www.cia.gov/cia/public_affairs/speeches/2006/DCIA_SASC_Testimony.html  

Enjoy 

MC


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Nov 2006)

I have seen where the ANA will be operating against the taliban during the winter both to gather intel and keep them off balance.


----------

